
Startup School Wiki - gibsonf1
http://wiki.startupschool.org/doku.php?id=start
======
wave
Thanks for creating the wiki. Is there any plan to actually record this year’s
event and add the video into this wiki?

~~~
jl
Yes, the Omnisios are doing this.

------
thomasswift
Thanks for this. Any tips on where to stay thats affordable, but nice.

~~~
Sam_Odio
Every time I've gone to startup school, I've been able to find a student
willing to share his couch for the weekend. It's always been a great
experience - I recommend you try it. It's a great networking opportunity as
well - I'm still friends with the guys I stayed with. If you can find a
student going to startupschool, even better.

Try looking on these: <http://craigslist.org> / <http://www.couchsurfing.com>
/ <http://supost.com> / <http://wiki.startupschool.org> / #startups on IRC

~~~
thomasswift
Thanks for the tip and the links. I appreciate them.

------
ivankirigin
I'd like to see a real face-book. People's pics and their affiliations. Might
get on this shortly.

------
webframp
too bad the application deadline is over

